# death lock when reboot from xfce. where can i find the reboot log ?



## creatxr (Jan 5, 2022)

i got two times death lock when i reboot from xfce.

last line on the screen is :

waitting for pids ... ...

where can i find the reboot log ? so that i can post here.

thanks.


----------



## tingo (Jan 5, 2022)

There is /var/log/messages and also /var/log/dmesg.today and /var/log/dmesg.yesterday. There isn't a separate log file for reboot, if that was your question.


----------

